# All Spec V Owners



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

We all know that leaving the line in a spec v can be very hard, but i wouldnt change the car for nothing, i love the power it puts out compared to the b/s other motors such as honds where you have to be 8,ooo rpms before you get full power, but what i am here to ask is how is everyone leaving the line, i know that it takes practice but we are all here to out run the abundence of other imports and i think we could work together, here is how i leave the line 

Well our track wont not spray water so i try to spin in first gear to dry the tires off a little bit ( my best time was when the guy hadent sprayed water for about half an hour, he was busy with some girl) 

Well i stage and i try to keep the car in between the 1800 and 2000 mark slowly letting off the clutch to get my first yellow light, then i rev it up lightly to make sure i dont hear anything loose or to make sure everything sounds good then i take it back down to about 2000 rpms and get my second yellow light and when the third yellow light hits i try and get my foot off the clutch as fast as possible with out starting down on my gas pedal until the car starts to role it must be a good 2 foot ( or really i dont know but i try and feel for stable traction) then i floor it most of the time first catches like that but going into second isnt so nice i am getting an amount of wheel spin there too, i hop this will help someone and if i am doing something wrong please share your way and this way maybe we can all get a better 60 ft

ps share on how you are shifting


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Now I launch at 2000 holding clutch right before release(thanks Lee). I used to do 2200 and feather clutch but its pretty hard to do consistently, so if u don't do it right you'll get too much spin. But if u do it just right I think you'll get faster times.

Also depends on the track surface.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I feather the clutch out at 3500rpm, then again I don't have 180 ft-lbs of torque


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *Now I launch at 2000 holding clutch right before release(thanks Lee). I used to do 2200 and feather clutch but its pretty hard to do consistently, so if u don't do it right you'll get too much spin. But if u do it just right I think you'll get faster times.
> 
> Also depends on the track surface. *


daym it...now you know how to launch


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *I feather the clutch out at 3500rpm, then again I don't have 180 ft-lbs of torque  *


Nor do the Spec owners. Dyno in the mid 150's.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

germex said:


> *Nor do the Spec owners. Dyno in the mid 150's. *


But he was talking about at the crank. I doubt his SE even dynoes anywhere near 140 tq


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nah it's rated at 136 crank tq, should be around 115 wheel


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

motor mounts will help with the wheel-hop, as for the launch i just drop it at 2200. 

HINT:: think tires...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *motor mounts will help with the wheel-hop, as for the launch i just drop it at 2200.
> 
> HINT:: think tires... *



the contis suck


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *the contis suck  *


no FOOOOOOOOOOOL,

THINK, use your brain, what do you know about tires and hooking... i have the contis too... T H I N K..


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

d'you get it yet? Am I really that old that none of you know the tire tricks to save valuble tenths? I hate to just flat out tell you, at least take a stab at it. Here is a hint you do it when you get to the track...


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

I rev up to 2200 RPMs and then let the clutch out right before it catches then i feather it out...

my best time stock is [email protected] MPH

my 60 times suck i can't bring it down from 2.4

when i do i'll be pulling better times...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> * d'you get it yet? Am I really that old that none of you know the tire tricks to save valuble tenths? I hate to just flat out tell you, at least take a stab at it. Here is a hint you do it when you get to the track... *


lower the pressure?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *lower the pressure? *


jackpot!
the key is to lower the pressure, lower tire pressure allows the tire to make better contact with the 'launch pad' and thus you can hook up a little better. depending on rim size you can take the tire down to below 20psi. on my integra, the rare instances it was at the strip, i would run 14 inch rims with 18-22 psi depending on temp. the spec i think about 25 is good, it depends on the weather/temp. but the simple dropping of tire pressure from say 35psi to 25psi will make a world of diffrence. give it a try!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *jackpot!
> the key is to lower the pressure, lower tire pressure allows the tire to make better contact with the 'launch pad' and thus you can hook up a little better. depending on rim size you can take the tire down to below 20psi. on my integra, the rare instances it was at the strip, i would run 14 inch rims with 18-22 psi depending on temp. the spec i think about 25 is good, it depends on the weather/temp. but the simple dropping of tire pressure from say 35psi to 25psi will make a world of diffrence. give it a try! *


That's a little trick that us folk up here in Ohio use when we get stuck in the snow. LOL. Works pretty good.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

germex said:


> *That's a little trick that us folk up here in Ohio use when we get stuck in the snow. LOL. Works pretty good. *


yea we get a lot of snow in Houston, so we do that too!


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

sure snow in houston i really see that happening soon but if you know how to turn the rain off i would really appreciate it


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

oh, increasing the tire pressure in the rear tires will help them roll with less resistance and can give you better ETs and trap speeds as well.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i hate the rain here


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

the tire pressure thing really works but if it doesnt stop raining i will never get to use my nitrous


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

If you are having problems shifting into second without spinning are you double clutching??


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i chirp 1-2 and 2-3 with ease when i'm racing


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *yea we get a lot of snow in Houston, so we do that too! *


??


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I hate the snow in texas, because it isn't snow ITS ICE!


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

NOTE: for all you guys out there who smoke your tires to sh*t before you track it. Try hitting that line without smoking at all. Compare times etc... I have seen many better times without picking up the crap on the ground from the pit.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *NOTE: for all you guys out there who smoke your tires to sh*t before you track it. Try hitting that line without smoking at all. Compare times etc... I have seen many better times without picking up the crap on the ground from the pit. *


True, thats why I never spin unless I go across the water.


Lee I heard u chirp 3rd at Kennedale


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *True, thats why I never spin unless I go across the water.
> 
> 
> Lee I heard u chirp 3rd at Kennedale *


I chirp 3rd everytime


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

you cant chirp third? I havnt figured out how to shift without chirping third


----------

